# Cordless Nailer Troubles



## sambone

Hi there! I'm hoping someone out there has some experience with the Ryobi One Plus Airstrike nailer (or perhaps any other battery powered nailer). (I just bought one, but it started to misfire and jam, so I exchanged it hoping that one had been a dud. But right out of the box, this one is having similar problems.)
I've got the depth of fire at a medium setting, as well as the pressure gauge on the back, and a fully charged battery, no jams, nails loaded -I believe- properly, I tap the smaller trigger for the LED light to turn on, which it does, depress the little nose, and it makes the sound like it's about to fire, but no nail comes out. After a lot of fiddling with that pressure gauge and the depth of fire, I finally got some nails to come out, but should it really be that sensitive? Any advice?

Thank you, experts! :smile:


----------



## Ed Bray

I have one, when I got it (I had it sent from the US), it would fire one nail and then stop working. I had to open up the loading catch, then release the spring lever on the front of the gun, this would give access to the striker, I would flick this back into its housing close everything back up and it would fire another nail, this would then stop working again and I had to repeat the previous exercise to fire another nail. This became very tedious and after I had finished my work for the day I took out the nails, opened the front catch sprayed a little (and I mean a little) Duck Oil on the striker and flicked it back into its housing. I then shut everything up and in a piece of scrap softwood I fired 20 straight nails without a misfire. I then did the same into a piece of 1.25" Iroko again without a misfire. This was quite a few weeks ago, I have used the nailer on quite a few occasions and not had a single misfire since, as soon as I do I will be giving the striker another little drink of Duck Oil.


----------



## AwMack

same problem. Any solutions?


----------



## canarywood1

As far as i know , all nailers have to be oiled on occasion.


----------



## AwMack

It has oil to the point where it drips. 
I did noticed that using a heavier battery shoots every so often, however the smaller batteries are less than a year old.


----------



## andr0id

I've got the 18g model and it's worked OK so far for baseboard and casing. 

Are you trying to keep the trigger down and have it nail every time the guard depresses like a compressor driven model?

I don't think that's the default mode, but you can change it.

Look at the fine print in the owners manual on page 9 to flip between single shot and contact actuated.


----------



## firehawkmph

I have the Dewalt 18volt, 16 gauge finish nailer. It never skips a beat. I bought it when they first came out and have used it quite a bit. No oil required. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DonkeyFluffer

I have the 16 ga Ryobi, over a year now. I've had one misfire in approximately 2700 nails. I wish i could help you with your issue. I would advise returning it again. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crogs

sambone said:


> Hi there! I'm hoping someone out there has some experience with the Ryobi One Plus Airstrike nailer (or perhaps any other battery powered nailer). (I just bought one, but it started to misfire and jam, so I exchanged it hoping that one had been a dud. But right out of the box, this one is having similar problems.)
> I've got the depth of fire at a medium setting, as well as the pressure gauge on the back, and a fully charged battery, no jams, nails loaded -I believe- properly, I tap the smaller trigger for the LED light to turn on, which it does, depress the little nose, and it makes the sound like it's about to fire, but no nail comes out. After a lot of fiddling with that pressure gauge and the depth of fire, I finally got some nails to come out, but should it really be that sensitive? Any advice?
> 
> Thank you, experts! <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Probably won't help in your case but I was firing withoit nails coming out. Turns out I had to dial back the pressure from max. So if you're dry firing, maybe try adjusting the pressure knob on the back to different settings, and see if that does the trick.


----------



## gumly

crogs said:


> Probably won't help in your case but I was firing withoit nails coming out. Turns out I had to dial back the pressure from max. So if you're dry firing, maybe try adjusting the pressure knob on the back to different settings, and see if that does the trick.


This is exactly what was happening with mine. I had the pressure dialed all the way up and it was not working at all. It is brand new so it was very frustrating. Thanks for this tip as it fixed my issues.


----------

